# WTB Cherry Shrimp, Yellow Shrimp, Tiger Shrimp, Etc.



## dacj1988 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm looking to purchase more shrimp for my tanks. I bought all these tanks and they've cycled and are ready for some inhabitants. Ive seen posts where people were selling their shrimp for $1 and $2 and I would so love to get that kind of deal. Looking to purchase 100+ if available. Please message me. Very very serious

Thanks for reading,
D. Johnson


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

TBH, there's no point in purchasing that many. Given proper conditions, cherry's (and most Neocaridina in captivity) reproduce like rabbits. Start with 10, or if you're impatient, start with 20, and before you can say "Shrimp" you'll easily have your 100, and then 200, and then more. Save yourself some cash, and let nature take it's course. Plus, easier on your biofilter that way, than adding in 100+ little pooping monsters at once. Just trying to save you some headaches down the line.


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a couple of guys you can try and contact on theplantedtank.net
Look for Mordalphus and Reefdive. I think reefdive has cherries, mordalphus may have the tigers you are looking for.


----------



## krcsasha (Nov 17, 2011)

When I got my cherry shrimps I only got 10-20 at first then they multiplied and I had some where between 70-100 so I wouldn't suggest buying 100 or 200. Just buy 10-20 and in a month or so you'll have so much you wont know what to do with them!


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

yeah you should star with 10 or 20 and in a month or two you should have hundreds given proper conditions also if you look hard enough you might find them for 50 cents each or even cheaper


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

And don't mix the same genus, unless you don't care about preserving patterns/colors.


----------

